# New P938 -- what ammo to choose? And, where to find?



## woodcycl

Just picked up my new P938 today after purchasing thru gunbroker.com due to nothing being available locally to my area. But, now that I have the gun, I've noticed that no one locally has any 9mm 115g or 124g ammo. Unbelievable. I have found some online, but it is pricey.

Which ammo are P938 folks shooting at the range to break it in and get used to it?

Which ammo are P938 folks using for self-defense / CCW carry?

Look forward to any help as I'm new gun owner.

Thanks much!

Brian

Edited to add: About the only 9mm ammo I can find online is Magtech JHP 9mm Ammo - 20 Rounds of 115 Grain JHP 9mm Ammunition. Any thoughts on this going thru okay?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Don't carry it until you've learned to shoot it reliably, accurately, and quickly.
Ya gotta walk, before ya can run.

Use the least expensive, _non-Russian_, round-nose-bullet ammunition that you can find for practice.
After you've become a good shot, then you can worry about which defensive round to buy.


----------



## woodcycl

Thanks for the tips Steve - much appreciated. 

Not worried about the defensive round except in terms of finding it in stock and the sooner I know what to purchase the sooner I can start looking for it. All 9mm ammo is in extremely short supply both locally and online. It's almost laughable given how little is available. So, looking for suggestions in regard to where and which ammo to purchase for both the range and to carry. Still waiting on my CCW which is now taking 4 to 6 times as long as what it did just a few months ago.


----------



## hud35500

What Steve said.


----------



## zeke4351

I bought a new P238 and ammo is hard to find of any kind. I bought some Magtec and it shot fine. If you have one of the latest P938's it will shoot what you put in it with no break in. I have never had to break in a good gun. Some of the cheap made ammo won't shoot good in anything. I am a big fan of Buffalo Bore to carry in all my SD guns.


----------



## Xxhowiexx

Mine won't eject 115gr, they say the gun was built for 124gr or better. I just picked up 500rds of 124 to try tomorrow and see if that works.


----------



## zeke4351

Xxhowiexx said:


> Mine won't eject 115gr, they say the gun was built for 124gr or better. I just picked up 500rds of 124 to try tomorrow and see if that works.


I took my new P938 out of the box yesterday. All I had was 115 grain ammo and the new gun never had a hiccup at all. It was made in Jan 2013. If I were you I would send yours back to be updated.


----------



## Xxhowiexx

After shooting a couple hundred rounds of 124gr, not a single problem. I put some 115gr in and fte. Shot more 124 no problems. I have a nice stockpile of 124gr at home, I'm not worried.


----------



## zeke4351

Xxhowiexx said:


> After shooting a couple hundred rounds of 124gr, not a single problem. I put some 115gr in and fte. Shot more 124 no problems. I have a nice stockpile of 124gr at home, I'm not worried.


Have you got any 115gr. you want to sell?


----------



## frogjunk

Mine shoots, and did from the beginning, anything I put through it - mostly reloads.


----------



## RKL245

My first outing with my new 938 here is what I sent downrange:

50 Remington FMJ 124 gr
50 Blazer Aluminum casing FMJ 124 gr
50 Federal FMJ 115 gr

In that order - no problems of any kind.

Keith


----------



## blake38

Xxhowiexx said:


> After shooting a couple hundred rounds of 124gr, not a single problem. I put some 115gr in and fte. Shot more 124 no problems. I have a nice stockpile of 124gr at home, I'm not worried.


Slide grease might help with the FTE. I use Tetra. I'm glad you found ammo.


----------

